# Hp Touch Pad Ice Cream Help.



## abbador (Oct 25, 2011)

Hi ! every one , this is my first post in rootzwiki , i have bought a new hp touch pad 2 days back , 
and i want some serious help .
I want to use the new win 8 / the Android 4.0 ice cream in my touch pad .
Can any 1 guide me how to install the os (android 4.0 ice cream) in hp touch pad .
Thanks .....


----------



## redundant409 (Oct 2, 2011)

Not to be mean or anything but search before you post. Neither of those are possible yet.


----------



## ProTekk (Jun 12, 2011)

The touchpad uses an ARM CPU and there is no ARM release of Windows 8 so that's a no on that.

The source for ICS is not out to the public and an SDK port would result in a non-functioning device.

So to recap, at this point in time it is impossible to use either.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## PainToad (Oct 13, 2011)

Can someone tell me how to make my TouchPad shit golden poops?


----------



## redundant409 (Oct 2, 2011)

PainToad said:


> Can someone tell me how to make my TouchPad shit golden poops?


this


----------



## bgroins (Aug 22, 2011)

PainToad said:


> Can someone tell me how to make my TouchPad shit golden poops?


That's coming in Android Jelly Bean. I'll start working on a Touchpad port right away, but it may take time away from my porting of Windows 9 for the Touchpad.


----------



## omegamongoose (Oct 6, 2011)

bgroins said:


> That's coming in Android Jelly Bean. I'll start working on a Touchpad port right away, but it may take time away from my porting of Windows 9 for the Touchpad.


Can I get an ETA on Win 9? I need it on my TouchPad this weekend; I have a big presentation coming up. Thanks!

;-)


----------



## TokiHacker (Sep 12, 2011)

lol. the humanity!


----------



## aptraum (Oct 14, 2011)

Ya'll are just crazzzzy but while you're at it Battlefield 3 releases today how about a port for that one? I'm sure the Frostbite specs of a recommended quad core is just marketing and the CM TouchPad could handle it with no issues ;-)


----------



## yaomingshiwo (Oct 25, 2011)

I am sorry to tell you that both Win8 & ICE cream are not availiablefor TP,what can we do is just waiting.


----------



## twiddler (Aug 22, 2011)

So what's after Jelly Bean? Koolaid?


----------



## Turdbogls (Jun 7, 2011)

another great post demonstrating that people should pass some sort of test before being able to post a topic.

as other have said, neither one is probable right now.

ICS is more probable with an SDK port (been done on a couple phones already) but it wont be very usable and wont be out any time soon.

load CM7 on your touchpad right now and enjoy until CM9 drops.


----------



## MatthewSM (Aug 26, 2011)

Can you guys tell me how to port Minecraft to my Touchpad? I want use it as my OS.


----------



## Bimmer84 (Aug 22, 2011)

This is why we can't have nice things...


----------



## Zaphod-Beeblebrox (Jun 21, 2011)

The word for today boys & girls is Troll.

T R O L L

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Troll_%28Internet%29

DNFTT.


----------



## jpierson (Aug 24, 2011)

PainToad said:


> Can someone tell me how to make my TouchPad shit golden poops?


Yes yes!


----------



## stilgar27 (Oct 24, 2011)

MatthewSM said:


> Can you guys tell me how to port Minecraft to my Touchpad? I want use it as my OS.


They actually did port minecraft to android (it's available in market), and it runs fine on CM7 on my touchpad.... as for using it as an OS - well as long as all you ever want to do is run minecraft you're golden =P


----------



## ironman (Oct 17, 2011)

while we are here... how do I triple boot my touchpad with webos, android and iOS? And how do I access the hidden camera under the plastic on the back of the touchpad?


----------



## MediMicGolfer (Oct 19, 2011)

ironman said:


> while we are here... how do I triple boot my touchpad with webos, android and iOS? And how do I access the hidden camera under the plastic on the back of the touchpad?


and don't forget the hidden 4G support...when can I install my micro-sim card?


----------



## technut (Oct 20, 2011)

Lock?


----------



## twiddler (Aug 22, 2011)

Someone has Windows 98 running on the Touchpad


----------



## Rakeesh (Aug 22, 2011)

Windows 98? That's like 90 releases after windows 8. When does it come out?


----------



## sonofskywalker3 (Aug 25, 2011)

Rakeesh said:


> Windows 98? That's like 90 releases after windows 8. When does it come out?


Well, by the time they're going to develop Windows 98, time travel will be possible, so they went back and released it on June 25'th 1998. If you'd like to install it here are the instructions (sortof):
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=692682


----------



## elmerohueso (Oct 14, 2011)

I totally love this thread! There really should be a test to join this thread, and more than the captcha. Something like "print the first verse of 'Mary Had a Little Lamb' in 60 characters of code."
Maybe even "What is a sticky topic?" or "What is the purpose of the Search bar?"


----------



## Kayone (Aug 25, 2011)

01010011 01001111 01001101 01000101 01001111 01001110 01000101 00100000 01010000 01001100 01000101 01000001 01010011 01000101 00100000 01001000 01000101 01001100 01010000 00001101 00001010 01000011 01000001 01001110 00100000 01001111 01001110 01001100 01011001 00100000 01010010 01000101 01000001 01000100 00100000 01000010 01001001 01001110 01000001 01010010 01011001 00001101 00001010 01010111 01001000 01000101 01010010 01000101 00100000 01000010 01001001 01001110 01000001 01010010 01011001 00100000 01001111 01010011


----------



## elmerohueso (Oct 14, 2011)

Kayone said:


> 01010011 01001111 01001101 01000101 01001111 01001110 01000101 00100000 01010000 01001100 01000101 01000001 01010011 01000101 00100000 01001000 01000101 01001100 01010000 00001101 00001010 01000011 01000001 01001110 00100000 01001111 01001110 01001100 01011001 00100000 01010010 01000101 01000001 01000100 00100000 01000010 01001001 01001110 01000001 01010010 01011001 00001101 00001010 01010111 01001000 01000101 01010010 01000101 00100000 01000010 01001001 01001110 01000001 01010010 01011001 00100000 01001111 01010011


Beautiful! Not quite what I had in mind, but at least you know how to use an ASCII to binary converter, and that's a good step up from the general public.


----------



## scrizz (Jun 21, 2011)

elmerohueso said:


> I totally love this thread! There really should be a test to join this thread, and more than the captcha. Something like "print the first verse of 'Mary Had a Little Lamb' in 60 characters of code."


hmm, what language?


----------



## Carlo (Oct 11, 2011)

I've just heard there's a mod to make the back of my TP a solar panel.

Do I use clockwork to install I?


----------



## vilator (Sep 6, 2011)

OP is probably related to the guy who posted this
http://forums.precentral.net/hp-touchpad/303470-touchstone-charger-got-fried-after-i-taped-aluminum-foil-back-my-touchpadd.html


----------



## dark_angel (Sep 2, 2011)

Kayone said:


> 01010011 01001111 01001101 01000101 01001111 01001110 01000101 00100000 01010000 01001100 01000101 01000001 01010011 01000101 00100000 01001000 01000101 01001100 01010000 00001101 00001010 01000011 01000001 01001110 00100000 01001111 01001110 01001100 01011001 00100000 01010010 01000101 01000001 01000100 00100000 01000010 01001001 01001110 01000001 01010010 01011001 00001101 00001010 01010111 01001000 01000101 01010010 01000101 00100000 01000010 01001001 01001110 01000001 01010010 01011001 00100000 01001111 01010011


http://www.roubaixinteractive.com/PlayGround/Binary_Conversion/Binary_To_Text.asp Might help someone!


----------

